# Intolerable Behaviour.



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I banned someone Today for posting Racist Comments on the boards. I Will not tollerate it and I'm sure none of you will either. So if any of you guys spot anybody posting such content, please report it and one of the mod's will edit the post and i can show them the door. Well done to all the guys who flagged this guy up to us, and to cccp-one for getting rid of the filth. I'm very proud of our boards and the people we have here so wont let people like this spoil it for the rest of us. So back to toy soldiers

I renamed this thread Jigs because it was really messing with my head having the first post on the top of the Forums as' Racist Comments'. _*Vash*_


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Remember we have a Report button here.

If you see a obscene post, click the (!) symbol next to Quote, Edit, and Delete.

Thanks all.


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Racist Comments*



jigplums said:


> I Will not tollerate it and I'm sure none of you will either.


as ive allways said the only way to fight racism (sorry for not being very pacafistic) is the fist the boot and the iorn bar ... or u no just ban em lol


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Quite right. No need for that anywhere, never mind on here. Ignorant scumbag deserves all he got.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Good work here jigplums and all who reported this, we don't need that crap on here. This is the internet if there's one place where skincolour/ethnicity shouldn't mean anything its here!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

we fight racism with the banhammer!


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear you won't tolerate that crap

Any forum is only as good as it mods will enforce....

job well done gentlemen


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work. There is no place for views of that sort ANYWHERE and ANYTIME


----------

